# Sand Paper for lapping



## dark2099 (Jun 12, 2008)

I figured I would throw this question in here, sorry if it is in the wrong section.  But I am trying to find some super high grit sand paper to lap my CPU, the highest I have found is 800 grit wet or dry 3M.  I plan on going 400, 800, 1200, 2000, and finishing with 4000.  Thanks.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 12, 2008)

Try your local autoparts store in the autobody section


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, I always get mine at autozone, and you really don't need to have THAT many steps, Just 300, 800, and 2500 is all I do.(I understand why you want the 4000 mirror finish though)


----------



## MKmods (Jun 12, 2008)

if you have a hard time finding ultra fine paper look up a local auto paint store (they sell sheets individually and have all grits)

Make sure to get a REALLY flat surface to sand on (piece of glass works) and move the piece in a figure 8 pattern to eliminate sanding more to 1 side than the other.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 12, 2008)

Local Autozone had some, going 400, 800, 1000, 1500, 2000.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> if you have a hard time finding ultra fine paper look up a local auto paint store (they sell sheets individually and have all grits)
> 
> Make sure to get a REALLY flat surface to sand on (piece of glass works) and move the piece in a figure 8 pattern to eliminate sanding more to 1 side than the other.



Figure eights? I've always done straight lines back and fourth, in fact I read (I don't remember where anymore) that it's better to go straight back and fourth rather than a circular pattern that way there's no swirls.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 12, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> in fact I read hat it's better to go straight back and fourth rather than a circular pattern that way there's no swirls.



second that


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have read both do well.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 12, 2008)

no no no no no.......lol

My very first job was as a machinist and I had to work with crazy small tolerances. Sanding back and forth puts more force on the leading edge no matter how careful you are.

(just because someone that lucked out dosent mean everyone else will, better to do it right)


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 12, 2008)

Machining isn't lapping though :/
In fact lapping is to remove the imperfections from machining.

Edit:
I guess it really doesn't matter though as long as you're getting a mirror surface on the bottom of the sink/top of the cpu.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 12, 2008)

? 
the purpose of lapping the CPU is to make the surface flat. Stock they can vary by quite a bit (the reason for TIMs)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 12, 2008)

+1 to case mods. I got me a lapping kit from a guy in Athens, AL. cant remember the website, I think its easypckits.com he has some different grades of paper, glass, and some wet super fine mirror finishing stuff.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 12, 2008)

both methods work, it come's down to preference

here are some guides for you to look at :

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/cooling/air/39

http://www.overclockersclub.com/guides/lapping/

http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=105586

http://www.thetechlounge.com/article/17/Dave+Browns+Heatsink+Lapping+Kit/

enjoy!

and post some pix of the process if ya can


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 12, 2008)

So method for heatsink and CPU are the same?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 12, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> So method for heatsink and CPU are the same?



should be, google is your friend 

keywords : "how to lap a CPU"


----------



## MKmods (Jun 12, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> So method for heatsink and CPU are the same?



The only diff would be to make sure not to let any water get inside the IHS (and the whole not bending the pins thing)

I took a heatgun and removed the socket off an old AM2 mobo and use that to install the CPU into than I lap the top without worrying about bent pins.

When its something important just because someone posts a log dosent mean its the right way. Try to get advice from someone that you trust.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 12, 2008)

I've used this kit, works awesome.  http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21971


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Figure eights? I've always done straight lines back and fourth, in fact I read (I don't remember where anymore) that it's better to go straight back and fourth rather than a circular pattern that way there's no swirls.




Some people love doing it back and fourth and others just take the circular pattern


But yeah I lapped my e2200 first in a straight line, later on when the copper was visible I changed to a circular pattern.


However I must say I have a weird thing going on now with my cpu, the cores are always a few degrees COOLER then the "cpu temp"

While usually the cores run always hotter then the "cpu temp"


----------

